# Trainer guns



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have two 22s for the kids to shoot. One is a Colt/Walther AR-22 and the other is a Colt/Walther 22LR 1911. They pretty much look and feel like the real deal.

If you can load and shoot the AR-22 and load and shoot the 22 1911 you can now know how shoot the bigger calibers. The workings are the same. my 12 year old grandson asked about my so I let him give it go,, He loaded it and fired it. Same for the 45 1911 but I didn't let him fire that one.
I think I'll get a 9mm 1911 or something like that when it's time for him to move up.

A friend asked to borrow my 22s to take shooting because his wife was going and she is a little skiddish about shooting the 5.56 and the 45acp. 
I lent him both of them and guess she had a blast. From what he said she wouldn't shoot the 5.56 or the 45 and we all know it's not good to push someone into shooting if there really not ready.

If you have youngster or any age beginner wanting to shoot you may want to consider the Walther/Colt AR-22 and the 1911-22 I got to admit the quality isn't a good as the true Colts are but the working features are the same.

The 1911 comes in 3 models The standard government ,The gold cup and the rail model.
I just picked up a government model for my buddy for $299. on gun broker
I put a set of the rosewood grips with the gold medallion for a 45 on mine they fit nice and look really good 
I just picked one of these for my buddy $299








$359.99 is the best I have seen for a while I think palmetto had the for $299 but they are out right now


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

S&W 15-22. I have two and they are what I reach for when introducing new shooters to a gun. $373 at Buds.










And they take most AR accessories so you can dress them up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My sons and daughter grew up with 22 bolt action, later a Winchester 190 22 and 22 revolvers, latter 410, 12 and 20 gauge shot guns . They had no issues moving on to the next level. Shooting is shooting get the basics and it all falls into place.
Kind of went .
.22 Marling, Winchester , Explorer ll ect.
Shot guns
30-30 Marlins 336's
30-06 Remington 700'sThey learned what happens when you shoot two boxes of 230 grain at the range.
Then every thing that came up


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I trained on a Ruger 10/22. Cheap and easy. Great for kids and noobies. I sold it, wish I hadn't.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a 617 22LR to train for my 629 and 686.
M&P 22compact for training with all the M&P,s.
M&P 15 22 LR with irons and red dot and another with scope for training with my AR's. 
CZ 22LR for bolt action training.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

10/22 rifle, 22/45 lite pistol and a JR Carbine 9mm AR variant are the primary firearms that I use with my Daughters. With that said, they are beginning to shoot AR15 in 5.56. My oldest/12 yar old also gets some time shooting my Taurus 709 slim in 9mm. I am of the opinion that the AR15 in 5.56 and a suitable 9mm handgun are the better choices for women when ready for a battle rifle and handgun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Last year we started a member of the extended family out on an AR15 at 12 years old. Was not planned that way they were here His Dad does shoot. Handed one to his dad . He knew what to do , the young man was hesitant at first but settled in quickly. AR's are not hard to handle with a little proper instruction.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I have 3 Romanian Rimfire AKM (One WASR 22 in G configuration and 2 AKT-98 with one romy sidefolder and one original configured )and a CMMG SS conversion unit that I run in my retro CAR 15 build (With old school telescoping aluminum CAR stock) so I can run in AR Carbine and AK training with rim fire . Ive been thinking of buying a ARX or SIG 522 in rimfire too or getting the UZI 22 and getting retro UZI wood furniture and converting it to Carbine ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Other Rim Fires I have include a 1954 Ruger Standard (precursor to Mk 1) and a Ruger 10/22 International (with clear plastic rotary magazine )


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Our first gun was a 10/22 and our second, a hand gun, a 1911
style included a 22LR conversion kit. I have been using that a 
a lot. It saves me a lot on shooting the 45 acp. I can shoot 
about 500 rounds with the 22LR to 150 of the 45.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

"Tactical Rimfires the wave of the future " Gator Monroe on various Forum/Boards like theakforum.net,ar15.com,glocktalk,rimfirecentral... 2007-2017


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I never really considered caliber when it comes to training my children how to shoot. It has turned out that way but not intentionally.

The way I was taught so the way I teach. Is the action of the rifle. I started with a break action single shot 22 I couldn’t tell you who the manufacturer was but it was old. And then I moved to a bolt action Marlin 22. Still have that gun and my daughter loves it. You couldn’t ask for a better shooting rifle out of the box consistently holding a half inch group at 50 yards is pretty impressive in my opinion. I learned Single action revolver . Also a 22HR. Then lever 3030 Marlon once again a wonderful rifle to shoot great for first timers. Semiautomatic pistols was the very last thing I learned. And that was on a 22 Ruger Mark two.

As far as semi goes I learned that with a 12 gauge slug Slinger. Call it graduation! And I believe it was a 308 semi automatic Winchester that my stepfather had. As far as semi automatic rifles. My father has what I would consider a fairly robust selection of firearms. More than five less than 50. I think out of all those rifles he might have 3 semi automatics. In comparison my gun collection is much smaller but has far more semi automatics. He made the comment one day that he had all the tools he needed on hand to fix any piece for almost all of his rifles and then asked if I could replace any given part on mine. I have to admit I certainly can.

I guess my way of looking at it is “what the basic functions of the rifle do”
If you understand how a tool Works you’re going to use it much more efficiently.

With that being said I’m looking at buying my first AR soon. I will be in the market for some training as well. The Air Force did a wonderful job of training me how to fix airplanes not so much on the fine workings of a modern semi automatic tool!


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

My kids started on Marlin Mod 60's then moved to shotguns when the time was right, eventually moving to .270 Win when my son was 10 years old.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

It sounded like the thread was about basic marksmanship. I started my kids with airsoft, then BB guns and onward.

When it comes to tactics airsoft is really underrated. When training you don't want stupid mistakes.

In the military you have low tolerance for stupidity. When I was in the Georgia Corrections Academy and Michigan Correctional Academy I came unglued on a couple different individuals for gun safety.

Modern humans are weak.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

